# Our movie got in to LA Shorts Fest and iTunes



## EwigWanderer (Aug 27, 2012)

Movie: Dr Professor’s Thesis of Evil

Only movie from Norther Europe to get there. I wrote the score for it so I'm pretty excited.
http://www.lashortsfest.com/film_program_details.asp?programnumber=4 (http://www.lashortsfest.com/film_progra ... amnumber=4)

You can watch it from iTunes:
http://itunes.apple.com/movie/dr.-professors-thesis-of-evil/id554368776 (http://itunes.apple.com/movie/dr.-profe ... d554368776)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks like fun, quite kitchy.

good luck with it!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank's Craig!  

Heres some from Craig Smith:

https://craigjamessmith.wordpress.com/2 ... il-update/


----------

